# Svampare / fumare



## Sempervirens

Salve amici! Noi della Toscana usiamo il verbo svampare in sostituzione del verbo fumare quando vogliamo esprimerci goliardicamente, praticamente perennemente. 
Mi ero ormai convinto che questa espressione fosse trasparente e facilmente comprensibile alla maggior parte dei miei connazionali ma... 

Venendo al sodo, dalle vostre parti usate questa espressione? Oppure ne usate di altre con gli stessi propositi?

Grazie!


----------



## olaszinho

Mai sentita.


----------



## bearded

In Lombardia ed Emilia il verbo svampare non è compreso.  Temo che sia proprio un'espressione solo toscana.


----------



## aefrizzo

Ciao, Semper.
Sì,la ricordo e anche "svamposa" per sigaretta. Ma soltanto in un ristretto ambito goliardico a Roma, e non più dopo gli anni '60 del secolo scorso.


----------



## Nino83

L'unica volta che ho ascoltato qualcosa di simile era il termine "svampella" riferito a sigaretta in una canzone cantata in romanesco. 
Qui in Sicilia sarebbe incompreso.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Semper
"svampare" dalle mie parti viene usato ma mai in contesto col fumare inteso di sigaretta o simili; più che altro quando una persona da sfogo al proprio ego vivacemente diciamo "ha svampato" o anche quando si vede un individuo emettere il respiro vistosamente senza che altri lo facciano, come quando ci si ferma dopo una corsa al freddo, capita di dire "sta svampando".


----------



## Sempervirens

Dalle vostre opinioni comincio pian pianino a farmi un'idea della distanza del mio italiano dal vostro. 

A buon rendere!


----------



## olaszinho

Ciao Sempervirens.
M'è sorta una curiosità. Sai dirmi se il verbo "svampare" è ancora usato in Toscana? Grazie per la tua cortese risposta.


----------



## Sempervirens

Ciao, olaszinho! Quando mi vedo con la gente dei miei posti (''Appartengo alla fascia IIIa di questa cartina http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Dialetti_toscani.jpg ), *sì* , lo sento dire e sembra essere ancora in vigore nell'uso. 
Tieni di conto che io ho passato ormai da tempo i cinquanta e la gente che frequento sono della stessa mia età.

Due anni fa quando mi era preso lo sghiribizzo di ricominciare a fumare il toscanello, insomma una specie di toscanello perché qui a Tokyo di veri toscanelli non se ne vedono, saputolo , mio fratello mi disse appunto: _Hai ricominciato a svampare il sigaro?_ 

E tu, nella cartina del collegamento,  a che ''fascia appartieni''?

Saluti


----------



## olaszinho

Ciao Sempervirens.
Innanzitutto grazie per la risposta. Io non sono toscano, ma appartengo alla "Marca Anconetana", quella segnalata nella cartina con il color rosa pallido. 
Ad ogni modo, il toscano (o i vari dialetti toscani) è sempre stato un mio punto di riferimento, dal punto di vista linguistico. Fortunamente, il vocalismo di tutta l'Italia centrale non è poi così diverso, a parte alcune rare eccezioni."


----------



## m89arco

Ora però si può usare il verbo  "svapare" per chi utilizza la sigaretta elettronica


----------



## Sempervirens

m89arco said:


> Ora però si può usare il verbo  "svapare" per chi utilizza la sigaretta elettronica



Ciao! Mica lo conoscevo questo verbo.  Un ennesimo caso di serendipità allora! Si parte per conoscere una cosa e se ne impara un'altra!

Beh, grazie!


----------



## pizzi

Secondo voi, c'è attinenza filologica tra l'epiteto _fumato _e l'epiteto _svampito_? 
Di fatto indicano una persona non proprio presente, forse con sfumature transitorie nel primo caso, e congenite nel secondo.


----------



## Sempervirens

pizzi said:


> Secondo voi, c'è attinenza filologica tra l'epiteto _fumato _e l'epiteto _svampito_?
> Di fatto indicano una persona non proprio presente, forse con sfumature transitorie nel primo caso, e congenite nel secondo.



Ah, che gran dilemma rintracciare i legami tra parola e parola! Non faccio il filologo di professione e quindi ne so  ben poco, purtroppo.
Riguardo agli usi però , se può interessare, devo dire che al maschile non l'avevo mai sentito dire, svampito. La forma al femminile, svampita, invece oltrepassa alla grande quella maschile, e difatti è sotto queste vesti che l'ho sempre sentita dire, e forse anche usata. Google sembra essermi complice...

Fumato, forse perché fumare era un'attività riservata soltanto agli uomini ha finito per essere associato alla forma maschile ed in secondo tempo a quella femminile...
Nel mio vocabolario, detto senza secondi fini, sarebbero dunque prese in considerazione queste frasi: '' Guarda quel fumato!" Oppure, '' Eccotela di nuovo la svampita da dietro il frutice!''

Appunto, non essendo filologo non ho idea. Mi dispiace. Aspettiamo _spieghe_ da chi di competenza.

P.S  Siamo veramente sicuri che una persona svampita lo è fin dalla nascita?? Si menziona - con cognizione di causa(?)-_sfumature congenite.   _Un neonato svampito. Si può dire? Mah! Potenza, o boria, della parola e della retorica!


----------



## pizzi

Svampato e svampito sono cugini 

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/svampare/


----------



## Sempervirens

pizzi said:


> Svampato e svampito sono cugini
> 
> http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/svampare/



Come?! Al primo giro di boa ci siamo già lasciati dietro la prima parola di confronto? Fumato?   Magari se la ripeschiamo di nuovo , _fumato_, la accoppiamo a _fumata_.  Quest'ultima poi, chissà perché mai, è quella che rende di più il senso dell'abbondanza,  e finirebbe inesorabilmente per eclissare il compagno.


----------

